# Tivo will stream to iPad/iPhone!!



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/11/updated-tivo-netflix-youtube-interfaces-and-ipad-streaming-hand/

http://www.engadget.com/photos/tivo-network-transcoder-hands-on/4741377

Finally!!!!!! This is freaking awesome!!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Where the heck have I been for a whole day. Nevermind.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481440


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

'will' might be an overstatement. Last I saw referenced the words 'prototype' and 'concept'.


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Wonder why they're looking to using a separate piece of hardware for this, rather than just build the functionality into Tivo Desktop, which already does everything this little box is doing, save for the streaming part.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

derspiess said:


> Wonder why they're looking to using a separate piece of hardware for this, rather than just build the functionality into Tivo Desktop, which already does everything this little box is doing, save for the streaming part.


Because no one is going to use it if you have to have your computer on 24/7. Plus, transcoding video on the fly would use up a lot of computer resources. I'm pretty sure a hardware based solution could do it much better (without dealing with different configurations).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A dedicated solution can do it a lot more efficiently then a PC based solution. A PC based solution would require software codecs for decoding and encoding and require a lot of x86 CPU cycles to accomplish that transcode. There are dedicated chips designed specifically for this purpose which use just a few watts of power to accomplish the same task much faster then even a high powered desktop PC could do it.

Plus with a box they only have to support one specific piece of hardware. With a PC application they have to worry about every conceivable PC setup known to man. Trust me, supporting PC software is a PITA.

Dan


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey gang, I have been streaming my multiple TiVo DVRs to my laptop, iPhone and iPad inside the house and around the world for going on a couple of years now. I have my TiVo DVRs contected to "SlingBoxes" and use the "SlingPlayer" apps to watch and control the TiVos. I can change channels, watch shows and program the TiVos remotely. It might be nice to have the TiVo streaming integrated into the TiVo iPad app. But, this capability is nothing new. And TiVo offering it might run afoul of Sling patents. SlingMedia is owned by Dish Network. And we all know how well TiVo and Dish get along.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

mchiles, but does this not prevent others from watching the Tivo? Unless of course they want to watch what you are watching. Please correct me if I am wrong, because I would love to be able to stream to PCs / laptops in the house.

With an external box handling the encoding, presumable to something like h.264, this opens up streaming playback to a whole host of devices in the home. The question then becomes how many streams it can support 

As an external box it means Tivo can deliver it today to existing Series4 customers, I would not expect to see it support Series3, and I think many would pay $100 for it. Going forward, it would be good if they could embed the hardware (there are h.264 SoC) within the Tivo box, and make their money be charging for the various apps (iDevice, Android, Roku, PC, Mac). Though I do hope they offer a bundled package rather then try to milk every last dime out of users...


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

P42 said:


> mchiles, but does this not prevent others from watching the Tivo? Unless of course they want to watch what you are watching. Please correct me if I am wrong, because I would love to be able to stream to PCs / laptops in the house


I am not sure that TiVo streaming box shown at CES will not also be limited to one remote or local stream at a time. Yes, When I control a Tivo box remotely through the Slingbox SlingPlayer app on my iPad, if there was someone at home wanting to watch something on that same TiVo unit, there would be a conflict. In my case, that is not an issue as no one is home when I am streaming remotely. I do have multiple TiVo units each with their own Slingbox so that I can control each of them remotely. I am able to streaming one TiVo unit to my iPhone, a second TiVo to my iPad and third TiVo unit to my laptop, all at the same time.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Multiple Tivos and Slingboxes does solve the user conflict problem.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mchiles said:


> I am not sure that TiVo streaming box shown at CES will not also be limited to one remote or local stream at a time. Yes, When I control a Tivo box remotely through the Slingbox SlingPlayer app on my iPad, if there was someone at home wanting to watch something on that same TiVo unit, there would be a conflict. In my case, that is not an issue as no one is home when I am streaming remotely. I do have multiple TiVo units each with their own Slingbox so that I can control each of them remotely. I am able to streaming one TiVo unit to my iPhone, a second TiVo to my iPad and third TiVo unit to my laptop, all at the same time.


It will at least allow one external stream at a time which would mean someone could watch live on the TiVo while another stream a recording (or live tv) on the iPad. That would be a huge advantage over Slingbox. However, I'm doubtful they will allow streaming outside the local network but maybe just downloads (of content not protected).


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

I would love for the current iPad TiVo app to be able to control my TiVo Elite outside my home network. But, it currently doesn't and I expect the CES demo TiVo streaming box will also not work outside the home network. Currently. the Slingbox provides the best solution for out of the home network viewing of a TiVo box. (except for the remote viewing/home viewing conflict listed above)


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Streaming only when inside the home network? What good what that be?

If I'm at home, I'm going to watch my TV. 

I tried the TiVo app from my iPad via a PPTP VPN into my home network... that doesn't work, either. It can't find the TiVo via VPN.


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

oViTynoT said:


> Streaming only when inside the home network? What good what that be?


I find streaming my Tivo boxes to the iPad SlingPlayer app via Slingboxes on my home network very useful. I can take my iPad to the kitchen or the "library" or the basement or the garage or the patio, or any room where there are no TVs, and watch whatever I want. With a good high speed "N" wifi iPad connection on the home network and the Cat-6 connected TiVo and Slingbox hung off the same home network, the TiVo/SlingBox video streams on the iPad look fantastic. I also find I do most of the programming of my older Series 3 TiVo units using the iPad Slingplayer app. I usually program my new TiVo Elite using the TiVo iPad app. Although, the placement and delay of the SlingBox to Tivo IR Blasters drives me nuts sometimes


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

mchiles said:


> the "library"


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

derspiess said:


> Wonder why they're looking to using a separate piece of hardware for this, rather than just build the functionality into Tivo Desktop, which already does everything this little box is doing, save for the streaming part.


Cost...

Not everyone has iOS devices or wants them. I have an iPad & iPhone so I want them.

Keep this in mind though. That one box, will pull from multiple DVR's. I have 3 in my household.

If you build them into the TiVo DVR's and I had 3 DVR's then I would be paying 3 times for hardware that I would otherwise only have to pay for once.

Its the same reason that Dish, who had the slingbox's built into some of their DVR's are no longer offering that, and instead pushing the stand alone Slingbox.

Personally, I like the stand alone box. That way those who want it can get it, and those who don't, aren't FORCED too. As well as not having to buy the hardware thats only needed once per household, instead of for every DVR.

TGC


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

P42 said:


>


Didn't want you to think I watch TV in the bathroom...


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

mchiles said:


> Although, the placement and delay of the SlingBox to Tivo IR Blasters drives me nuts sometimes


This is the big reason why I haven't bought a Slingbox and want this new Tivo box.

If Sling would implement the Tivo remote IP protocols in their iPad app, so that the IR blasters weren't needed, I'd buy one in a second.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

rainwater said:


> I'm doubtful they will allow streaming outside the local network


That's a dealbreaker for me if the TiVo Stream device doesn't let me access content anywhere there's a WiFi connection. Not enough value if it only streams within the home network since the download feature can be done using TiVo Desktop.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

wow talk about bringing back an old thread


----------

